# Adult Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder



## Speed (Jun 30, 2012)

I believe I have Adult ADHD, I have been to many doctors, they all tell me ADHD is an issue in children only and refuse to help...  Is there anyone who can direct me to help?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will ask my doctor friends if they known of anyone who would see you for this condition


----------



## Speed (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you very much. I really appreciate it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been told if you did not have this as a child then you have not developed it in later life.. 
Perhaps a psychiatrist would be able to help

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a friend who is an expat professional

pm me contact details and I will pass them on


----------



## Githa (Jan 20, 2012)

all the best of luck Speed
Githa


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello Speed.

Attention deficit disorder often goes unrecognized throughout childhood. This was especially common in the past, when very few people were aware of ADD/ADHD. Instead of recognizing your symptoms and identifying the real issue, your family, teachers, or other parents may have labeled you a dreamer, a goof-off, a slacker, a troublemaker, or just a bad student.

Until you can find a GOOD professional to help and advise you, you might want to try some advice from this helpful website.

Exercise and eat right. Exercise vigorously and regularly—it helps work off excess energy and aggression in a positive way and soothes and calms the body. Eat a wide variety of healthy foods and limit sugary foods in order to even out mood swings. 

Get plenty of sleep. When you’re tired, it’s even more difficult to focus, manage stress, stay productive, and keep on top of your responsibilities. Support yourself by getting between 7-8 hours of sleep every night. 

Practice better time management. Set deadlines for everything, even for seemingly small tasks. Use timers and alarms to stay on track. Take breaks at regular intervals. Avoid piles of paperwork or procrastination by dealing with each item as it comes in. Prioritize time-sensitive tasks and write down every assignment, message, or important thought. 

Work on your relationships. Schedule activities with friends and keep your engagements. Be vigilant in conversation: listen when others are speaking and try not to speak too quickly yourself. Cultivate relationships with people who are sympathetic and understanding of your struggles with ADD/ADHD. 

Create a supportive work environment. Make frequent use of lists, color-coding, reminders, notes-to-self, rituals, and files. If possible, choose work that motivates and interests you. Notice how and when you work best and apply these conditions to your working environment as best you can. It can help to team up with less creative, more organized people—a partnership that can be mutually beneficial. 

Good Luck and best wishes for a heathy future for you.

Adult ADD / ADHD: Signs, Symptoms, Effects, and Treatment


----------

